# my first snow uh man?



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

My first attempt at sculpting. LOL!:


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Pretty good! Is there enough snow left to make a groundbreaker?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

love it...looks like it's still snowing?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks. 
He is meant to look stoopid...I did it for laughs. My hubby said he kinda looks like Ronald Regan.

It is still snowing but with temps hovering right above freezing my man melts as fast as I can tweak him.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Still snowing here in the hood. The drive down 30 is going to suck. Leaving in 20 minutes, and I might be driving home in 4wd.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I was supposed to drive to Allen but turned around. It would have taken me 3 hours to get up there....wasn't worth it.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

hehe snow in Teaxs that just seems weird to me it's like warm weather in michigan LOL


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Snow didn't make it to Austin just cold and rain


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

HB, he does look a bit like Ronald Reagan! He also looks as if he's thinking "Oh crap, is it actually SNOWING here?!?!?"


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's the good thing about snow down south. You know it's not going to last that long. Usually, just long enough to play in, and cause some car accidents. It's been snowing here for two days, but nothing is staying on the ground. If you need a break Roxy and Spooky, you're welcome down here. Suppose to get up to 55 tomorrow, but then back down into the 30's. Better hurry.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> HB, he does look a bit like Ronald Reagan! He also looks as if he's thinking "Oh crap, is it actually SNOWING here?!?!?"


That is what I was thinking too.

He got snowed on last night. I think it helped him cuz he has thicker features and more hair...kinda like a chia pet.


----------

